# 😡



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Completely pissed off!! Only lost 2lb since Saturday was expecting more. Done nothing but eat chicken salad eggs and drank water! 8lb loss in 12 days ? am I expecting too much or what?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Kayleigh8 said:


> Completely pissed off!! Only lost 2lb since Saturday was expecting more. Done nothing but eat chicken salad eggs and drank water! 8lb loss in 12 days ? am I expecting too much or what?


 Too many eggs maybe?


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Too many eggs maybe?


 I'm not eating the yolk! And only have that maybe twice a week


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

8 pounds in 12 days I reckon maybe 1 pound of that would be fat. It takes time and 1 to 2 pound a week is very good weight loss once the initial water weight etc is gone (the 8 pounds).

Stick to it hun :thumbup1:


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> 8 pounds in 12 days I reckon maybe 1 pound of that would be fat. It takes time and 1 to 2 pound a week is very good weight loss once the initial water weight etc is gone (the 8 pounds).
> 
> Stick to it hun :thumbup1:


 Thank u I think ur right I'm just impatient and maybe expect too much lol


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

AestheticManlet said:


> Stick to it hun :thumbup1:


 gaaaaaaaaaay :lol:

@Kayleigh8 initially you'll dump a lot of water and muscle glycogen, can easily lose half a stone in the first week if you're going a keto route. Also - weight loss isn't linear. Your plan can look great on paper but the body will do what it feels like sometimes, being consistent and monitoring is all you need to do really. If you aren't losing 2 weeks on the trot, that's usually the time to make small adjustments.


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Ares said:


> gaaaaaaaaaay :lol:
> 
> @Kayleigh8 initially you'll dump a lot of water and muscle glycogen, can easily lose half a stone in the first week if you're going a keto route. Also - weight loss isn't linear. Your plan can look great on paper but the body will do what it feels like sometimes, being consistent and monitoring is all you need to do really. If you aren't losing 2 weeks on the trot, that's usually the time to make small adjustments.


 Cheers for info


----------



## Plate1 (Jun 15, 2018)

You might be sleep walking to the fridge and eating naughty foods.. ever think of that!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Always lose a lot at first, mostly water. 2lbs a week is a good amount to lose


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Plate1 said:


> You might be sleep walking to the fridge and eating naughty foods.. ever think of that!


 Very funny... just stated what I'm eating!


----------



## Plate1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Kayleigh8 said:


> Very funny... just stated what I'm eating!


 You should add a happy meal in there ya miserable cvnt


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Plate1 said:


> You should add a happy meal in there ya miserable cvnt


 Amazing. No white nights here!!


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Plate1 said:


> You should add a happy meal in there ya miserable cvnt


 Going by ur profile pic looks like u had one too many yaself ya c**t!!!

bodybuilder u say :thumb


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Amazing. No white nights here!!


 s**t you let the spelling slip bro! "knights" that's an easy one even for a scaffolder :thumbup1:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> s**t you let the spelling slip bro! "knights" that's an easy one even for a scaffolder :thumbup1:


 Ahahahah fair play. Another example of my spelling being absolutely shocking


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Kayleigh8 said:


> Going by ur profile pic looks like u had one too many yaself ya c**t!!!
> 
> bodybuilder u say :thumb


 Feisty :devil2:

On topic: I don't know where you're getting your DNP from but there are lots of stories about DNP being dosed incorrectly, maybe that's the issue.


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

sjacks said:


> Feisty :devil2:
> 
> On topic: I don't know where you're getting your DNP from but there are lots of stories about DNP being dosed incorrectly, maybe that's the issue.


 I think ya right tbf, not that I know a lot about it but I've read quite a bit now and probs not gonna bother I seem to be loosing quite a bit without any ped's


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Kayleigh8 said:


> I think ya right tbf, not that I know a lot about it but I've read quite a bit now and probs not gonna bother I seem to be loosing quite a bit without any ped's


 Take your time honey , it seems like your panicking and it's understandable. You have a child and look at yourself in the mirror and think that you'll never be able to get the figure you want

I've been there and I get it .

But only a few weeks after child birth is just too soon

also , once you're able to start training properly dont mind your scales too much

your body composition will start changing and you will look like a different person with not too much fluctuation in weight

all the best

x


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

anna1 said:


> Take your time honey , it seems like your panicking and it's understandable. You have a child and look at yourself in the mirror and think that you'll never be able to get the figure you want
> 
> I've been there and I get it .
> 
> ...


 Thanks Hun I get what ur saying! Just done my weekly weigh in and lost another 3lb so I feel it's coming off nicely.

Just so horrible after having a baby u feel rank lol!

Thanks for ur advice  x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Kayleigh8 said:


> Thanks Hun I get what ur saying! Just done my weekly weigh in and lost another 3lb so I feel it's coming off nicely.
> 
> Just so horrible after having a baby u feel rank lol!
> 
> Thanks for ur advice  x


 I owned nothing that fitted anymore and I was miserable I remember ha

take a bit of time

sorry if I've missed this bit but are you planning to start working out at some point ?

( I would give it a full 2 months before I started any weights )


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

anna1 said:


> I owned nothing that fitted anymore and I was miserable I remember ha
> 
> take a bit of time
> 
> ...


 Yeah Hun defo gonna go Gym but just want to get as much weight down first then go gym.

I now have a rower at home so just gonna do a bit of that in the mean time. What would u say is best for helping to tone stomach and arms?

x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Kayleigh8 said:


> Yeah Hun defo gonna go Gym but just want to get as much weight down first then go gym.
> 
> I now have a rower at home so just gonna do a bit of that in the mean time. What would u say is best for helping to tone stomach and arms?
> 
> x


 Rower machine is great

I would say start light full body workouts when you feel ready

you can't look " toned" if you have no muscle

weights will do miracles along with dieting . Don't wait until you have lost weight .


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

anna1 said:


> Rower machine is great
> 
> I would say start light full body workouts when you feel ready
> 
> ...


 Ok thank u what weights and how many reps would u say I should do? I would send u a pic but it don't allow me too I'm messenger x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Kayleigh8 said:


> Ok thank u what weights and how many reps would u say I should do? I would send u a pic but it don't allow me too I'm messenger x


 When I started out , I started with body weight or really low weights , high rep circuits

it was really beneficial for the first couple of months and then I moved on to adding more weights

To give you an example , I would do squats on trx , a shoulder exercise, rowing machine , lunges and abs 1 minute each non stop

complete all 5 exercises, take a 1 minute break , repeat . That done 5 times . Half an hour workour every morning that you can also do at home . I would change exercise every day but always kept legs and abs

hope I explained this right , my English can get confusing lol


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

anna1 said:


> When I started out , I started with body weight or really low weights , high rep circuits
> 
> it was really beneficial for the first couple of months and then I moved on to adding more weights
> 
> ...


 Ok thanks Hun yeah that made sense lol. Cheers for ur advice il take it all on board x


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Had a cheat day and feel absolutely s**t about it! Is it gd to do this coz I'm not feelin it lol! Feel more happy in myself when I'm just on plan


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Kayleigh8 said:


> Had a cheat day and feel absolutely s**t about it! Is it gd to do this coz I'm not feelin it lol! Feel more happy in myself when I'm just on plan


 Don't beat yourself up about it honey , once in a while it's ok to cheat . Keep you sane and it will help you continue dieting for longer

x


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Kayleigh8 said:


> Had a cheat day and feel absolutely s**t about it! Is it gd to do this coz I'm not feelin it lol! Feel more happy in myself when I'm just on plan


 I don't think 'cheat days' are a good idea personally and they definitely aren't if they make you feel bad. I say this both because of the short duration, and because I don't like the notion of 'cheating' as it has negative connotations.

What probably is useful though is longer periods at maintenance calories, at a minimum of two days. What I do now is to have weekends at approximately maintenance calories and weekdays with a significant deficit to lose fat. Another way to do it is to periodically have 'diet breaks' of a week or more at maintenance calories. The benefits of any approach like this are a combination of psychological and physiological. The former is just from giving you a break from low calories, and in the case of longer diet breaks the confidence that you can maintain the lower body fat level you've achieved. Potential physiological benefits come from partially reversing some of the changes your body makes when you diet on low calories, which over time slow the rate of fat loss.


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> I don't think 'cheat days' are a good idea personally and they definitely aren't if they make you feel bad. I say this both because of the short duration, and because I don't like the notion of 'cheating' as it has negative connotations.
> 
> What probably is useful though is longer periods at maintenance calories, at a minimum of two days. What I do now is to have weekends at approximately maintenance calories and weekdays with a significant deficit to lose fat. Another way to do it is to periodically have 'diet breaks' of a week or more at maintenance calories. The benefits of any approach like this are a combination of psychological and physiological. The former is just from giving you a break from low calories, and in the case of longer diet breaks the confidence that you can maintain the lower body fat level you've achieved. Potential physiological benefits come from partially reversing some of the changes your body makes when you diet on low calories, which over time slow the rate of fat loss.


 My maintenance calories are 2028 but I'm dieting on 1000. I was on 1200 a day but I just weren't hitting that so I lowered it. Yesterday last cheat day I probably didn't even hit 2028 cals! @Sparkey can I ask how you went from 17.7 down to what u weigh now? And how long it took you? Obviously I don't wana loose that but interested on how u achieved it?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

For anyone that's interested I used my heart-rate tracker to measure claories whilst I slept as well as for an entire day / hourly periods to really nail down my maintenance.

May be worth doing for others?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Oioi said:


> For anyone that's interested I used my heart-rate tracker to measure claories whilst I slept as well as for an entire day / hourly periods to really nail down my maintenance.
> 
> May be worth doing for others?


 The trouble is these things are nothing like as accurate as the marketing would have you believe. If you've found it helpful to you then great but far too many people place way too much faith in them as far as I'm concerned.

(They are demonstrably not good at simply monitoring heart rate, and even if they were there is no simple correlation between this and calorie usage anyway. The ones which I believe are calibrated based on input weight variations should be more accurate over time though.)


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Kayleigh8 said:


> My maintenance calories are 2028 but I'm dieting on 1000. I was on 1200 a day but I just weren't hitting that so I lowered it. Yesterday last cheat day I probably didn't even hit 2028 cals!


 This doesn't sound good to be honest.

First up, you don't know your maintenance calories are 2028 kcal. I'm guessing you got that from an online calculator but you need to realise these are very approximate and can easily be off by over 500 kcal. Your maintenance will also vary from one day to the next based on activity.

1000 kcal per day is extremely low, to the extent it may be having negative effects on your health. I'm not up on how long it takes the body to recover after giving birth but you may have additional concerns associated with this.

My concern is that you are trying to lose fat too fast. I would suggest increasing calorie intake so that you are losing 1lb per week, not the faster rate you currently are. @Sparkey also previously warned you about he concern relating to loose skin related to rapid fat loss that you may wish to bear in mind too.


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> This doesn't sound good to be honest.
> 
> First up, you don't know your maintenance calories are 2028 kcal. I'm guessing you got that from an online calculator but you need to realise these are very approximate and can easily be off by over 500 kcal. Your maintenance will also vary from one day to the next based on activity.
> 
> ...


 Ok so I've lost 12lb in just under 3 weeks? Would u say that's too fast? Also won't a lot of that be water in the first instance? I feel absolutely fine in myself though so I've been managing what I'm doing. I was adviced to go off tdee calculator and that's what came up. I'm now a little confused lol. I've also had 5 children so regardless how fast or slow I lose the fat surely il be left with skin around my tummy area?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Kayleigh8 said:


> Ok so I've lost 12lb in just under 3 weeks? Would u say that's too fast? Also won't a lot of that be water in the first instance? I feel absolutely fine in myself though so I've been managing what I'm doing. I was adviced to go off tdee calculator and that's what came up. I'm now a little confused lol.


 A TDEE calculator can be used as a starting point, although personally I think it's better for people to track their normal diet for a couple of week and to make changes from there. You probably wouldn't have wanted to do that though as you were in a hurry. Either way it's moot now as you can make changes from where you are now.

Your situation is complicated given your recent childbirth and I do not know to what extent changes associated with this will be impacting on your weight loss. Under more normal circumstances there would be more rapid weight loss at the start of a diet associated with water weight loss and simply a reduction of food passing through the digestive tract. This change would have stopped now that you've been dieting for three weeks though.

I stand by my 1lb per week suggestion above as being sensible but I can't prove that what you're doing is bad for you. The fact you say you aren't feeling terrible is obviously a good sign.



> I've also had 5 children so regardless how fast or slow I lose the fat surely il be left with skin around my tummy area?


 @Sparkey knows more about this than me, but I think it's a question of potentially making it worse the faster you lose weight.


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> A TDEE calculator can be used as a starting point, although personally I think it's better for people to track their normal diet for a couple of week and to make changes from there. You probably wouldn't have wanted to do that though as you were in a hurry. Either way it's moot now as you can make changes from where you are now.
> 
> Your situation is complicated given your recent childbirth and I do not know to what extent changes associated with this will be impacting on your weight loss. Under more normal circumstances there would be more rapid weight loss at the start of a diet associated with water weight loss and simply a reduction of food passing through the digestive tract. This change would have stopped now that you've been dieting for three weeks though.
> 
> ...


 Ok thanks for advice


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Kayleigh8 said:


> Completely pissed off!! Only lost 2lb since Saturday was expecting more. Done nothing but eat chicken salad eggs and drank water! 8lb loss in 12 days ? am I expecting too much or what?


 Yes.

You've lost weight.

If that's your goal then you're achieving it.

Don't weigh yourself too regularly. And measure yourself too hips thighs etc.

It isn't linear. You can't say "I've done X so I should lose X" it's a constant progress you're looking for.

Even if you only lost 1lb per week, for a year that would be 52 lbs.

Think long term and lifestyle. Not quick fix etc.

And as a side note, 8 lbs in 12 days? How long did it take you to put that weight on?

Bet it was longer than 12 days huh?


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

simonboyle said:


> Yes.
> 
> You've lost weight.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for advice


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> The trouble is these things are nothing like as accurate as the marketing would have you believe. If you've found it helpful to you then great but far too many people place way too much faith in them as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> (They are demonstrably not good at simply monitoring heart rate, and even if they were there is no simple correlation between this and calorie usage anyway. The ones which I believe are calibrated based on input weight variations should be more accurate over time though.)


 What's your opinion on the accuracy of the online data about calories burned whilst sleeping / resting etc? The only reason I've found my sensor useful is the relative correlation between my results and general online consensus?

I've yet to actually dig out studies as I'm only 3rd day into my cut but generally my sensor results roughly match that of online info.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> What's your opinion on the accuracy of the online data about calories burned whilst sleeping / resting etc? The only reason I've found my sensor useful is the relative correlation between my results and general online consensus?
> 
> I've yet to actually dig out studies as I'm only 3rd day into my cut but generally my sensor results roughly match that of online info.


 What's the difference between what you tracked yourself with monitor and tdee calculator mate?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> What's the difference between what you tracked yourself with monitor and tdee calculator mate?


 Mines based off my heart rate, TDEE is based off maths and formulae as far as I understand. I'm sure @Ultrasonic will contribute further.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Mines based off my heart rate, TDEE is based off maths and formulae as far as I understand. I'm sure @Ultrasonic will contribute further.


 Could the tdee calculator be way off? Someone exact same weight, height, age but complete opposite ends of the metabolism spectrum maintenance calories would surely be very different?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Could the tdee calculator be way off? Someone exact same weight, height, age but complete opposite ends of the metabolism spectrum maintenance calories would surely be very different?


 Yes definitely. This is why I didn't bother with it on its own. I've kinda done my best to use a variety of methods to do the best I can.... Tracking weight weekly with accurate calorie consumption will be most beneficial for us both.

I'm not the most experienced in this area.

My current maintenance is 2200 imo.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Kayleigh8 said:


> My maintenance calories are 2028 but I'm dieting on 1000. I was on 1200 a day but I just weren't hitting that so I lowered it. Yesterday last cheat day I probably didn't even hit 2028 cals! @Sparkey can I ask how you went from 17.7 down to what u weigh now? And how long it took you? Obviously I don't wana loose that but interested on how u achieved it?


 bit low on calories that mate dont be to eager to lose weight fast or you'll end up being mind f**ked especially if you diet for a while on that


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Yes definitely. This is why I didn't bother with it on its own. I've kinda done my best to use a variety of methods to do the best I can.... Tracking weight weekly with accurate calorie consumption will be most beneficial for us both.
> 
> I'm not the most experienced in this area.
> 
> My current maintenance is 2200 imo.


 Well I'm loosing pretty steady at 2750, but I'm going to cruise at maintenance for 3 months at end of this cut so will have to work it out then.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Well I'm loosing pretty steady at 2750, but I'm going to cruise at maintenance for 3 months at end of this cut so will have to work it out then.


 Sounds about right, your 25% ish heavier than me and your loosing weight on roughly 25% more cals.

If it's working then crack on :thumb


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Matt6210 said:


> Could the tdee calculator be way off? Someone exact same weight, height, age but complete opposite ends of the metabolism spectrum maintenance calories would surely be very different?


 I believe by far the biggest uncertainty comes from estimating the calories used by activity. TDEE 'calculators' use rough multiplicative factors based on people picking vague terms like 'moderately active'. This includes non-exercise activity and well as exercise.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Sounds about right, your 25% ish heavier than me and your loosing weight on roughly 25% more cals.
> 
> If it's working then crack on :thumb


 Yeah boyyyy!!!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Oioi said:


> What's your opinion on the accuracy of the online data about calories burned whilst sleeping / resting etc?


 Not something I've ever looked at, as I'll be honest I'm not really sure why it would be useful to know.



> The only reason I've found my sensor useful is the relative correlation between my results and general online consensus?


 The point of individual monitors should presumably to give individual-specific data? I only say this as if it just gives the same numbers as generic online estimates is it actually doing much hat is useful?

Maybe I'm partly being old-fashioned, but for me adjusting calories based on outcomes makes more sense to me than using activity trackers, and is cheaper. I've not used one though.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> Not something I've ever looked at, as I'll be honest I'm not really sure why it would be useful to know.
> 
> The point of individual monitors should presumably to give individual-specific data? I only say this as if it just gives the same numbers as generic online estimates is it actually doing much hat is useful?
> 
> Maybe I'm partly being old-fashioned, but for me adjusting calories based on outcomes makes more sense to me than using activity trackers, and is cheaper. I've not used one though.


 A tracker would just help with the start point mate, less trail and error, don't think @Oioi was talking about prolonged use.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Not something I've ever looked at, as I'll be honest I'm not really sure why it would be useful to know.
> 
> The point of individual monitors should presumably to give individual-specific data? I only say this as if it just gives the same numbers as generic online estimates is it actually doing much hat is useful?
> 
> Maybe I'm partly being old-fashioned, but for me adjusting calories based on outcomes makes more sense to me than using activity trackers, and is cheaper. I've not used one though.


 Resting calories burned would allow me to work out an accurate TDEE without exercise, then just track my rides.

I agree weight loss over time with accurate calories tracked is the most accurate method but knowing more data initially would make things easier?

Thanks


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Oioi said:


> What's your opinion on the accuracy of the online data about calories burned whilst sleeping / resting etc? The only reason I've found my sensor useful is the relative correlation between my results and general online consensus?
> 
> I've yet to actually dig out studies as I'm only 3rd day into my cut but generally my sensor results roughly match that of online info.


 About as much use as an educated guess.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> About as much use as an educated guess.


 At what point does an educated guess become actual information?

By what means apart from v02 testing would be accurate enough to provide valid data?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Matt6210 said:


> A tracker would just help with the start point mate, less trail and error, don't think @Oioi was talking about prolonged use.


 It will give a number, but whether that number is useful if very debatable.



Oioi said:


> Resting calories burned would allow me to work out an accurate TDEE without exercise, then just track my rides.


 Not really. By resting calorie estimates online I thought you meant as in RMR values? That is people lying down doing absolutely nothing. Just sitting up in a chair and typing on a laptop as I am now uses more calories. Different people use different calories even doing simple things like sitting in a chair: I had a previous boss who would sit incredibly still for long periods whereas I move/fidget far more. This sort of difference is a contribution to what is known as non-exercise activity thermogenis (NEAT), which can vary significantly between people. You're probably not interested but the following link talks about some more related factors, and how they change when on low calories:

https://jissn.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/1550-2783-11-7



> I agree weight loss over time with accurate calories tracked is the most accurate method but knowing more data initially would make things easier?


 How useful it is would depend how accurate it is. To make use of it you still need to track calories, and the other data you need to judge progress is easy to get (weight, body fat gain or loss and gym performance).

For balance I'll just tag @FelonE as I think he's used an activity tracker and really rated it, and so would probably disagree with much if not all of what I've said  . Give yours a go and see how you get on with it.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Oioi said:


> At what point does an educated guess become actual information?
> 
> By what means apart from v02 testing would be accurate enough to provide valid data?


 Tracking calorie intake and weight gain or loss does a sufficiently accurate job, and is way better than online TDEE estimators.


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Don't wana sound crude but can not going to the toilet have much affect on weight?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Kayleigh8 said:


> Don't wana sound crude but can not going to the toilet have much affect on weight?


 Sure.

I always weigh myself first thing in the morning after using the toilet for this reason. It's also a reason for people to not worry about variations from one day to the next, but focus more on how average weight varies from one week to the next.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I used a Fitbit HR last comp prep and it was really good. I'd worked out my daily calorie burnt were 3600 and it said the same.

Found it very useful and pretty accurate


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

FelonE said:


> I used a Fitbit HR last comp prep and it was really good. I'd worked out my daily calorie burnt were 3600 and it said the same.
> 
> Found it very useful and pretty accurate


 Did that calculate daily use from your heart rate alone?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Oioi said:


> At what point does an educated guess become actual information?
> 
> By what means apart from v02 testing would be accurate enough to provide valid data?


 None really. You'd need to spend a lot of time in a very controlled environment. And even after that, so many things can influence it. Change in altitude. Temperature. Activity. Hormones. Diet.

It's all just a close guess at best. But it's only supp6ti be a starting point from which you either adjust your or down from.


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> Sure.
> 
> I always weigh myself first thing in the morning after using the toilet for this reason. It's also a reason for people to not worry about variations from one day to the next, but focus more on how average weight varies from one week to the next.


 I haven't been to toilet for 3 days  and I weighed myself in week I had another 1 1/2lb loss then today I was 2lb heavier and I'm being strict! Like I said only thing I can think is not going toilet :angry:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Kayleigh8 said:


> I haven't been to toilet for 3 days  and I weighed myself in week I had another 1 1/2lb then today I was 2lb heavier and I'm being strict! Like I said only thing I can think is not going toilet :angry:


 Wait till you have a shyte then that weights gonna fly off you :lol:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> None really. You'd need to spend a lot of time in a very controlled environment. And even after that, so many things can influence it. Change in altitude. Temperature. Activity. Hormones. Diet.
> 
> It's all just a close guess at best. But it's only supp6ti be a starting point from which you either adjust your or down from.


 This is certainly the point. I'm not suggesting this is a replacement for tracking weight and calories, it just seemed a good way to judge an accurate starting position.


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Wait till you have a shyte then that weights gonna fly off you :lol:


 Hahaha I'm hoping so!! Going this long must be due to change in diet surely!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Kayleigh8 said:


> Hahaha I'm hoping so!! Going this long must be due to change in diet surely!


 1000 cals a day can't leave THAT much waste to need rid of one wouldn't of thought


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oioi said:


> Did that calculate daily use from your heart rate alone?


 Heart rate is what i used yeah. Used workout mode when i was training too.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Heart rate is what i used yeah. Used workout mode when i was training too.


 I'd be quite incline to think my chest strap monitor is equally accurate and useful.

Cheers


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Oioi said:


> 1000 cals a day can't leave THAT much waste to need rid of one wouldn't of thought


 Ahh yeah guess ur right! Tomoz is my correct weigh date so hope I can go before that!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oioi said:


> I'd be quite incline to think my chest strap monitor is equally accurate and useful.
> 
> Cheers


 It probably is


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kayleigh8 said:


> Ahh yeah guess ur right! Tomoz is my correct weigh date so hope I can go before that!


 Get some laxatives in ya. When i was dieting I used them regularly


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

FelonE said:


> Get some laxatives in ya. When i was dieting I used them regularly


 Haha knowing me il take too much and be going all night! I have heard of people doing that though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kayleigh8 said:


> Haha knowing me il take too much and be going all night! I have heard of people doing that though


 Lol take before bed.... Be cracking out sh1ts in the morning haha


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

FelonE said:


> Lol take before bed.... Be cracking out sh1ts in the morning haha


 Hahaha how many lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kayleigh8 said:


> Hahaha how many lol


 However many it says on the packet lol

Kept my stomach nice and flat believe me haha


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

FelonE said:


> However many it says on the packet lol
> 
> Kept my stomach nice and flat believe me haha


 Haha gonna give it a go wish me luck :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kayleigh8 said:


> Haha gonna give it a go wish me luck :lol:


 You can do this..... Crack that sh1t out haha


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

FelonE said:


> You can do this..... Crack that sh1t out haha


 Hahaha I would of liked the post but I'm out of likes for the day lol


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Kayleigh8 said:


> @Sparkey can I ask how you went from 17.7 down to what u weigh now? And how long it took you? Obviously I don't wana loose that but interested on how u achieved it?


 This is something I do every year and has taken years for me to perfect.

I always give myself the same timeframe of 30 weeks to cut.

Initially I'll just out crappy 'feel good foods' bowls of cereal in the evening and just excessive carbs in general.

I'll start with a deficit of -500 and add in 3 x 30min LISS cardio a week (just steady incline walking on the treadmill).

I'll carry on like this until the weight loss stalls, then I'll add in another 30 mins cardio or up the 3 sessions to 45 mins each.

Again I'll carry on until it stalls again, then I'll lower cals by no more than 50 -100 and continue.

Eventually the body starts to fight you and fat loss becomes a lot harder, without certain additional supplements :whistling:

I'll carry on and eventually be doing 2 x 45min cardio e.d, and over the 30 weeks the calories will have been reduced from 2800 to ballpark 2000/1900 in the last few weeks of the cut.

weight loss takes time and it's certainly not linear .

The psychological side of dieting can be the hardest thing to overcome, I for one believe that a cheat meal a week is a good thing, this stops the body from believing it is being starved and uprates leptin levels again, in fact it's it a great way to get fat loss moving again.

Toilet habits will change dramatically, this can be due to many factors like, just changing what foods you are eating, or not eating many carbs.

I can go from using the bathroom 3 times a day to once every 3 days when cutting.

The closer you can get to your TDEE minus -300-500 calories deficit, the longer you'll be able to sustain the diet, slow and steady is the key, quick 'crash' type diets, whilst initially will show rapid weight loss, usually fail and people gain the weight back plus more.

Good luck.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Kayleigh8 said:


> Had a cheat day and feel absolutely s**t about it! Is it gd to do this coz I'm not feelin it lol! Feel more happy in myself when I'm just on plan


 When you have a cheat meal or day even, remember this:

The only weight you would usually put back on is water weight from the carbs.

For every gram of carbs ingested, 3g of water will be retained, just keep drinking loads of water and this cheat day water gain will subside in 2-3 days.

You should be drinking plenty water anyway, I recommend at least 2-3 ltrs a day for a female.

Water is essential for fat loss, not only that, toxins called persistent organic pollutants, accumulate in fat cells, get released into the bloodstream when dieting and burning fat.

You would have to consume 3500 calories to gain a pound of fat, and probably more like 5000+ in reality, I very much doubt you are doing this, so don't stress it.

If your obsessed with your bathroom scales, get into the habit of NOT getting on the day after a cheat meal/day.

Secondly everyone can fluctuate 2-4 lbs of water weight a day, so weighing yourself less will have a greater beneficial physiological effect mentally.


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> When you have a cheat meal or day even, remember this:
> 
> The only weight you would usually put back on is water weight from the carbs.
> 
> ...


 Aww thanks for that I was starting to panick! People i know r seeing the weight loss results so I suppose that's a good thing. Thanks for ur detailed advice I appreciate it


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> This is something I do every year and has taken years for me to perfect.
> 
> I always give myself the same timeframe of 30 weeks to cut.
> 
> ...


 Also do u cardio fasted? Would that make a difference to fat loss at all?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

@Kayleigh8 you are losing weight at a rapid rate so I've got to say I'm pretty confused why you are looking for ways to try to improve things. Stop stressing  .

As for fasted cardio, for your situation there is no evidence of it offering an advantage over fed cardio for fat loss, so I'd only do it if this somehow worked best for your schedule.

In case you're curious, here is a well-conducted study testing the effects of fasted vs fed state cardio on women, showing no significant difference between the two:

https://jissn.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s12970-014-0054-7

The body is used to periodic meals spaced apart by periods of no food, and so stores energy when it is available to be used later when it's not. For fat loss it is the overall balance of calories consumed vs calories used over the course of days/weeks/months that matters. If you do cardio and then eat a meal or eat a meal and then do the same amount of cardio this balance is the same.


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> @Kayleigh8 you are losing weight at a rapid rate so I've got to say I'm pretty confused why you are looking for ways to try to improve things. Stop stressing  .
> 
> As for fasted cardio, for your situation there is no evidence of it offering an advantage over fed cardio for fat loss, so I'd only do it if this somehow worked best for your schedule.
> 
> ...


 Ok thanks suppose I was a little dis heartened wen I said I had put 2lb in wen I've done nothing different only not been able to go toilet


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Back for a shyte update


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Back for a shyte update


 Ha I've been so gonna go do my weekly weigh in


----------



## Kayleigh8 (Jun 27, 2018)

Well I'm officially 1 stone lighter in 3 weeks


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Kayleigh8 said:


> Well I'm officially 1 stone lighter in 3 weeks


 Hefty one that


----------

